# Escolher a dedo



## Cezanne

Hola a todos. Quisiera saber cómo se dice en español la expresión "escolher a dedo" o qué expresión hay en español que sea más o menos su equivalente. Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Me parece que es la traducción literal: "escojer a dedo".


----------



## brasileirinho

También puede ser '_elegir _a dedo'


----------



## WhoSoyEu

brasileirinho said:


> También puede ser '_elegir _a dedo'


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Elegir arbitrariamente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ROSANGELUS said:


> Elegir arbitrariamente.


Me parece que "elegir a dedo" es elegir selectivamente y no arbitrariamente.


----------



## altita

Eu ainda não entendi o que significa "escolher a dedo". Por exemplo, um pai fala para o seu filho:
Você escolheu a dedo uma mulher para me provocar.
Isso é "selectivamente"?


----------



## Vanda

Sim. E tanto pode ser no sentido positivo quanto negativo.
Positivo- fez uma ótima escolha, não aceitou qualquer coisa, procurou pelo melhor.
Negativo - escolheu o pior que tinha e que vai de encontro ao desejo dos envolvidos.
Ex.: Um pai que quer o melhor para a filha e ela escolhe para marido o cara mais cafajeste, aproveitador e desonesto, que não gosta de trabalhar, só para irritar o pai. Esse pai diz: 'ela escolheu a dedo o marido, só pra me irritar'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Claro, el hijo ha seleccionado (elegido) una mujer que no le guste a su papá.

(A Vanda ganhou desta vez)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Me parece que "elegir a dedo" es elegir selectivamente y no arbitrariamente.


Ambas cosas, depende del contexto.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Elegir a alguien, excepto en el raro caso de que la elección sea por sorteo, implica necesariamente un proceso selectivo. Elegir a dedo conlleva que la elección sea hecha al arbitrio del mandamás; a su buen saber y entender, en el mejor de los casos; arbitrariamente, de acuerdo a sus intereses particulares, pago de favores y otras bellezas, las más de las veces.



> 'ela escolheu a dedo o marido, só pra me irritar'.


Notable diferencia, Vanda; de acuerdo al DRAE, "elegir a dedo" sólo se utiliza para designación de cargos, nada de maridos ni amantes. Ese el único uso que yo he escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## Lgpe

Muy usado en cargos políticos cuando se escoje una persona por "cuña" o acomodo, se trata de una elección que dista de realizarse por las capacidades de una persona,y se hace más bien por amiguismo, simpatía o interés del que realiza la elección.
Cuando sucede esto se dice fue elegido "a dedo"


----------



## altita

Obrigada, Vanda, deu "pra" entender!


----------



## Carfer

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Notable diferencia, Vanda; de acuerdo al DRAE, "elegir a dedo" sólo se utiliza para designación de cargos, nada de maridos ni amantes. Ese el único uso que yo he escuchado.


 
Pois por cá, pode-se escolher quase tudo a dedo, maridos, mulheres, amantes, carros e casas e por aí adiante. Nos políticos é que parece não ser muito habitual escolhê-los com critério, talvez seja uma das poucas excepções e não é o idioma que o não permite


----------

